
Former Fed. Housing Commissioner: USD 21 Trillion Missing from the DOD and HUD - adsfqwop
https://solari.com/blog/dod-and-hud-missing-money-supporting-documentation/
======
adsfqwop
See interview here with Catherine Austin Fitts:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-57aexDfLk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-57aexDfLk)

Austin Fitts Bio:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catherine_Austin_Fitts#Backgro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catherine_Austin_Fitts#Background)

